# Should I buy a Cartier??



## High Roller

Hi

I am looking forward to buy my first luxury Watch and, as the tittle sugests, I am still undecided whether I should buy a Cartier or not...

I love the Cartier brand, and I think their watches have a really unique design, but I am not sure if they are really worth the price???
My favourite models are the ballon bleu and the clé de Cartier (stainless steel), and they cost around 6000 euros in my country.

Honestly, I would like to hear some opinions about those particular models(build quality/movement reliability/overpriced?)

P.S: I Will only use this watch on special ocasions


----------



## Watchbreath

"worth the price", very subjective, fiat currency and all that, used to sell the brand, worth it and should be worn at all times.


----------



## Keaman

As with any luxury product, a lot of what you're paying for is the name, and especially Cartier. But I have to say, after owning 3 of them (a Tank quartz, a Tank XL auto, and a Roadster which I still have), they are equally the most solidly built watch of any brand, and I've owned all the major brands. They really do feel like they're built like veritable tanks when you hold them and operate the crown, just so solid. I believe the Ballon Bleu's movement is based on the ETA 2892, just like my Roadster, and my Tank was. And again, extremely solid and reliable movement as well. I don't know about their manufacture movement, as in the clé de Cartier, but I'm sure it will be just as solid as the ETA based ones, Cartier doesn't do anything by half measures. Personally, I was never a fan of the brand, until I tried one, and now have huge respect for them. So if you already love the brand, go for it, I highly doubt you'll be disappointed!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Keaman said:


> As with any luxury product, a lot of what you're paying for is the name, and especially Cartier. But I have to say, after owning 3 of them (a Tank quartz, a Tank XL auto, and a Roadster which I still have), they are equally the most solidly built watch of any brand, and I've owned all the major brands. They really do feel like they're built like veritable tanks when you hold them and operate the crown, just so solid. I believe the Ballon Bleu's movement is based on the ETA 2892, just like my Roadster, and my Tank was. And again, extremely solid and reliable movement as well. I don't know about their manufacture movement, as in the clé de Cartier, but I'm sure it will be just as solid as the ETA based ones, Cartier doesn't do anything by half measures. Personally, I was never a fan of the brand, until I tried one, and now have huge respect for them. So if you already love the brand, go for it, I highly doubt you'll be disappointed!


+ 1. I have a Cartier Roadster chronograph and absolutely love the watch. This particular style (Roadster) has a quick change feature which I especially like because it makes switching straps very easy. It is a sporty watch, yet elegant at the same time. So, if you already love the brand, you might want to try a Cartier watch. I certainly have not been disappointed.


----------



## High Roller

Ok, so I should expect that a Cartier ballon bleu Is superior than a Longines hydroconquest, right?


----------



## Watchbreath

Having sold Longines as well, a fact of life.


High Roller said:


> Ok, so I should expect that a Cartier ballon bleu Is superior than a Longines hydroconquest, right?


----------



## dantan

No luxury Watch is worth the money. 

Cartier is a serious Watch brand. 

If you love that Cartier, buy it!


----------



## gogeo

I view Cartier more on the jewelry side than on the watch side if that makes sense. I own a ss tank franchise for about 20 years and still love it and still heavily on my rotation.


----------



## High Roller

And what about the movement?
How does the Ballon Bleu/Clé de Cartier movement compares against The Rolex Submariner or Omega Speedmaster?


----------



## Watchbreath

Hmmmm, I'm getting the feeling that you have serious doubts, keep looking.


High Roller said:


> And what about the movement?
> How does the Ballon Bleu/Clé de Cartier movement compares against The Rolex Submariner or Omega Speedmaster?


----------



## High Roller

Watchbreath said:


> Hmmmm, I'm getting the feeling that you have serious doubts, keep looking.


I have some doubts because it is a considerable amount of money and I don´t want to feel like the brand is taking advantage of me...
I don´t want to pay a small fortune for a watch that is not worth its price.
The Cartier movement is based on the ETA 2892, which is roughly the same as a much cheaper Longines hydroconquest ???

I think that a Cartier deserves more than that...
Am I wrong?(I am not a watch specialist by the way).

P.S: This is not going to be my everyday watch, so I want something more special.
My everyday watch is a humble Tissot PRS200, that I bought last month(brand new), and I discovered that it has the cheap ETA G 10.212 movement, so I am considering throwing it into the garbage(not really, But I feel disappointed)


----------



## Watchbreath

Well, the Tank Louis Cartier XL uses a Piaget movement and it will set you back a lot more.


High Roller said:


> I have some doubts because it is a considerable amount of money and I don´t want to feel like the brand is taking advantage of me...
> I don´t want to pay a small fortune for a watch that is not worth its price.
> The Cartier movement is based on the ETA 2892, which is roughly the same as a much cheaper Longines hydroconquest ???
> 
> I think that a Cartier deserves more than that...
> Am I wrong?(I am not a watch specialist by the way).
> 
> P.S: This is not going to be my everyday watch, so I want something more special.
> My everyday watch is a humble Tissot PRS200, that I bought last month(brand new), and I discovered that it has the cheap ETA G 10.212 movement, so I am considering throwing it into the garbage(not really, But I feel disappointed)


----------



## NNeves

Hello High Roller,

When you buy something from a luxury brand like Cartier (or any other) you're buying more than a product. You're also buying the image, the service, the history and the brand. 

Cartier have bought and used movements from so many other makers but this is part of its rich and amazing history.

If we're talking of the product itself, it's too expensive. But there is more to it. And Cartier is one of the only brands from which you'll never ear "sorry but we can't repair it". In fact, Cartier assures lifetime repairability (this can be a very expensive service but this kind of service is what luxury should be in my opinion).

Best regards,
Nuno


----------



## T1meout

If it’s value retention you seek, look no further than Rolex stainless steel sports models or Patek Phillipe. Any other brand is bound to lose money unless bought at a hefty discount or preowned. Luxury watches are Veblen goods and generally speaking make for poor investments.


----------



## Watchbreath

Cartier holds up very well.


T1meout said:


> If it's value retention you seek, look no further than Rolex stainless steel sports models or Patek Phillipe. Any other brand is bound to lose money unless bought at a hefty discount or preowned. Luxury watches are Veblen goods and generally speaking make for poor investments.


----------



## Panthere

'Worth' is a very emotive term. No one can tell you what an item is worth as it's so personal.

Cartier make some beautiful watches, my favourite being the Panthere and Tank Francaise, both of which are timeless. They are both extremely elegant without being huge and showy like so many other makes. Personally I'd choose one of those as you'll always find a ready market for them if you ever come to sell. They also hold their prices very well and you can get some great used bargains if you know where to look.


----------



## High Roller

I think that I am going to delay my "luxury Watch" purchase, and buy something more affordable like the new Longines hydroconquest with ceramic bezel(I really like that Watch and its is not expensive considering its quality)

I still like the cartier but I can't justify spending that much money on a Watch that I would not be going to use on a regular basis.(I am 24 years old btw)

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Stromboli

I feel that now days "All" watches and timepieces are overpriced. I just recently have been looking at the Cartier Tank Solo timepieces as I one day desire to have one within my soon to be humble collection of timepieces. The Tank Solo is not too bad price wise, don"t get me wrong I very well wouldn't be able to just go into a AD and plop down my credit card or for that matter a stack of Jackson's. However I have been carefully looking within the after market pre-owned timepiece sector and am finding myself somewhat impressed at what I'm viewing. I might be one day purchasing a pre-owned Cartier Tank Solo. Some of them are really looking nice and the purchase dates are not that old either. It seems to me that some of the sellers just are not clicking with their timepieces as they once did. But to add to your post, I do feel that all watches and timepieces are getting up in price. I was speaking with my friend not too long ago of the same thing and he attributes this increase in price's to the technical advancements of different parts that are incorporated into the timepieces being made now days. AKA, "Technical Advancements" to the industry. I was just watching You Tube the other day and a highly respected person was speaking of a technical advancement of their main springs. I respect the man who was speaking and he is a big fan of mine. Not to mention that this is a breakthrough in advancement, but this kind of advancement would only benefit a "Mountain Climber" in the alps, or someone taking core samples of "Molten "Lava. In the end it will cost both you and me. Unfortunately something that probably will not affect someone else's timepiece due to the normal like conditions it probably see's on a daily basis. Oh well, just go with the flow right?

Hey, check out the article on this forum entitled. "Reduction In Wait Times For Watch Servicing Repair And The Disturbing Reality Of What It Means For You" by Ashton Tracy. Could I give you a hint . . . *$ $ $ $ $ $ $*.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

My dad and I currently are looking together at getting an heirloom watch for him for his retirement, and we keep coming back to Cartier (specifically, a Tank, or possibly a new Santos). I have had the same thoughts as the OP, wondering whether the watches are “worth“ the rather high markup, given what’s actually inside of them, the lack of an exhibition caseback in many models, etc. I looked seriously at a Hydroconquest some time ago, and have tried on a Ballon Bleu, and ultimately I do not consider them to be comparable, regardless of whether they have the same basic movement inside of them. The Hydroconquest is nice, but it’s no Cartier. Ultimately, there is a reason why Cartier can charge what it does for what it offers and still sell thousands of watches year in and year out. There is a reason why their popular models do not sell for much of a discount, even on the grey market. I would venture to say that if you asked a random person on the street (in the United States, at least) to name two luxury watch brands, most would say Rolex first, but many would say Cartier second (the alternatives probably being Breitling or TAG Heuer). I understand why people say that they think of Cartier as more of a jewelry brand nowadays, but ultimately you can’t argue with the fact that the Santos was the first wristwatch, and the Tank is one of the most iconic watches in history. That’s serious heritage, at least in my opinion.


----------



## SLWoodster

Cartier - a great brand, likely will be around for centuries. A great heirloom brand that appeals to both genders if you are looking to pass it down. Specific to the Ballon Bleu, most are ETA movement, extremely reliable and serviceable but not really anything special. Search on chrono24 for used prices and you can easily see how much it will depreciate the moment you put it on. 

Based on your comments, I think you should just bite the bullet and get an entry stainless Rolex or a Tudor Black Bay. It will fit in with your "high roller" aspirations, movements are in house now so that will beat any "ETA", the value of the watch will definitely hold or appreciate over time, warrantied for 5 years.

Longines is a storied brand but most models will not retain its value as well. Most of its achievements are over looked because of where it sits in the brand prestige rankings. It's a more serious watch maker than Cartier but not really comparable. Longine's comps are Tag, Baume &M, Breitling... maybe even Rado. Solid watch though.


----------

